# du-bro kwik start



## Pn0yboilikehoy (Jan 26, 2005)

i have a du-bro kwik start and i have some questions about it. i have a yokomo gt4. how long do i charge the glow plug ignitor for? and i have a pull start on it, do i still use the glow plug ignitor? give me some step by step instuctions..im a n00b


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Most likely you have a trickle charger for your ignitor. It takes about 16 hours to fully charge it using a trickle charger. We have a number of videos on nitro cars and trucks. While they have to do with DuraTrax products, the same basic instructions apply to all brands.

You can find one on starting & breaking in your engine at http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=117

Find a whole list of videos at http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=index&catid=&topic=13&allstories=1


----------

